# My DW's favorite salad dressing (Red wine vinegrette)



## Lefty7887 (Nov 20, 2008)

3 fat cloves of garlic
1 tbsp salt
1 tsp black pepper (fresh ground)
1/2 tsp ground mustard
1/4 c extra virgin olive oil
1/4 c red wine vinegar
1/4 lime juice (fresh squeezed)
1 dash worcestershire
3-4 dashes of hot sause

In a small bowl add garlic and salt and use a fork to work it into a paste.  (can use a morter and pestel)
after a good paste is made, work in the dry ingredients with fork.
blend all ingredients with a whip or blender

Note, most vinegrettes are made with 2 parts oil 1 part vinegar or citris.  I like my vinegrette more tart than oily so I as a rule make it 1 part oil, 2 parts vinegar and or citris for a nice tart dressing.Enjoy


----------

